# Vancouver, Washington



## sunmoonstars76 (Aug 19, 2006)

Still wondering if anyone is interested in starting a support group near the Vancouver, Washington area?


----------



## MoralDilemma (Jan 28, 2012)

I would love to start a support group here. And yes I realize you posted this an awfully long time ago.. maybe since then you have heard of one that is around here somewhere??


----------

